# A Beginner Trying His Best



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 23, 2005)

*The Adventures of Andy*

Legs November 3rd 2005

Warmup - jogged around neighborhood for about 7 minutes 

Squats
65x12
65x12
65x12
(not too much weight because I dont have a squat rack)
Deadlifts
65x12
65x12
65x12
Barbell Lunges
65x12 ( had trouble )  
45x12
45x12
Hamstring Curls
30x12
30x12
30x12

PWO
1 package of peanuts ( 49g )
cup of milk ( just because i havent picked up any whey yet )

overall I felt the workout was pretty productive, I'm still working on my form for the workouts and still trying to become comfortable with them.

Tommorow is thanksgiving so I'm taking the day off, otherwise it would be a day of cardio and ab's   

comments, suggestions, and criticisms are welcome   

thanks
-andy massaro


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2005)

looks good to me, keeps the weights pretty low until you get the form spot on then when you start shooting for bigger weights you wont injur yourself.

  you know this already but yeah your PWO sucks lol, you need some fast absorbing protien and some simple carbs, peanuts are high in fat so they arent good PWO they take too long to digest.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 23, 2005)

haha yeah i pretty much knew that it sucked, but anyways what are some good suggestions for my pwo?


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 24, 2005)

my current stats are 

age : 15
height : 5'6"
weight 125 lbs 

My goal is to gain at least 25 lbs
making me 150 lbs haha


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

You need a simple carb  I use some gatorade powder, not actual gatorade, and a whey protein.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like you are off to a good start Andy!  Don't get too focused on the weight amount now.  Form is THE most important thing to be concerned about at this time.  Keep it up!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 24, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Looks like you are off to a good start Andy!  Don't get too focused on the weight amount now.  Form is THE most important thing to be concerned about at this time.  Keep it up!




yeah im trying to keep that in mind, but sometimes i begin to doubt that the weight im doing is going to help..but i know its going to anyways thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 24, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> You need a simple carb  I use some gatorade powder, not actual gatorade, and a whey protein.




so you mix them together?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

You could. I usually make one glass of powdered gatorade and one glass of whey protein. Then drink em both.


----------



## Stu (Nov 24, 2005)

yes your post workout shake should be protien and simple carbs, if you can get hold of some whey protein then 50g of whey protien with 3-4 tablespoons of honey works very well.

 Your goal is very acheivable. Set yourself a target date to hit 150lb that way it gives you something to work towards. I would say you could hit your target by jan 24th, that gives you 2 months to put on 25lb, which i think is pretty realistic since you are just starting out. The only thing that can really hold you back is how much food you can eat.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 24, 2005)

haha yeah my goal was to reach it by jan 23rd cause thats my 16th birthday 

but yeah thanks for everything guys


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

At your age, lift with good form and eat as much as you can get (clean, of course) and you'll put on 25 lbs pretty fast.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Andy,

Good luck with everything.  Stick around here and update your journal often.  You'll get alot of great info and support   .


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2005)

Good luck sir.  Great to see that your leg day is no bullshit.  Squats, deadlifts, and lunges all together!  Plus you train knee flexion with some hammy curls.  Looks good sir.  Take your time increasing weights and stick to good form.  If you need any help developing your form, feel free to ask.  I'll help wherever I can.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks alot guys i just got 2 tubs of "mega whey" at gnc. It has 40 grams of protein per serving  and  5 grams of free-form glutmine and 3 grams of BCAA lmao whatever that is

but yeah this should last me about a month or so and well see how it works out

thanks alot for the help guys, i missed my workout yesterday because ive been out all weekend but ill just pick it back up tommorow

thanks again for all the help guys 

- andy massaro


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> thanks alot guys i just got 2 tubs of "mega whey" at gnc. It has 40 grams of protein per serving and 5 grams of free-form glutmine and 3 grams of BCAA lmao whatever that is


 BCAA - Branch chained amino acids


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 26, 2005)

haha im assuming thats good


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 26, 2005)

haha im assuming thats good   
since amino acids are like proteins


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 9, 2005)

hey guys,havent been posting lately because i havent had the internet im progressing pretty well..

the only thing is i def. need to reconstruct my pull day because my lat pulldown isnt working too well..the max weight i can fit on it is 40 lbs and thats not much resistance for me, id like to switch up my routine alittle bit

my current one is:

Legs:
Squats x 3 
Deadlifts x 3
Lunges x 3
Hamstring Curls x 3

Off

Push:
Bench Press x 3
Shoulder Shrugs x 3
Incline DB Press x 3
Dips x 3

Off

Pull:
Dumbell Bent Rows x 5
Pulldowns x 3
Chinups x 3......end workout with these, i usually can only do around 10 chinups and then i take about a 1 min RI then try another 10 but only get around 4.. i think i should replace chinups with another workout

i just finished my pull workout and now im going for a jog and then going to have my whey protein shake

its great to be back

- andy

ps recently i have been taking centrum multivitamin everyday and 1 serving ( 12 oz ) of GNC mega whey protein after every workout

are there any other supplements that i should be taking? i heard that fish oil is also good

thanks


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 10, 2005)

after reading http://www.ironmagazine.com/article63.html

i have changed around my bench press form alittle

is a video of my bench press ( 80 lbs  ) with my new form
http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/andy_massaro/me_benchpress.wmv

any criticisms/comments are welcome 
thanks guys

heres also a video of my incline db press just for the hell of it  
http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/andy_massaro/me_incline_db_press.wmv



thanks again guys

REMEMBER TO COPY AND PASTE HYPERLINK IN ADDRESS BAR IF IT DOESNT WORK, ANGELFIRE SUCKS DICK


----------

